# A&E new reality series "Duck Dynasty"



## whitehall

Judging by the previews it's a "reality" version of the old Jed Clampet "Beverly Hillbillies" . It's about a Louisiana family that made millions from a duck call/duck decoy business and ....here's the kicker...they enter society and have beards and southern accents and wear tuxedos with snake skin boots. That's it, just another ho-hum class exploitation and ridicule of Southern culture show. Anybody believe that the good-ole (rich) boys play golf with a shotgun? You can't blame the Robertson family. They are no doubt in it for the money but give me a break it's a comedy show at the expense of the good people of Louisiana.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

They get to laugh all the way to the bank.

And if you remember the original show, the butt of all the humor was Drysdale and the other grifters who  tried to latch on.   (And Jethro, who thought money = brains)   Ellie, Granny and Jed may have been naive, but they were't stupid.


----------



## whitehall

I remember the show. It was hysterically popular at the time. Hollywood tried to tell us that (the typical?) Kentucky family (in the 60's) was clinically retarded. In retrospect the Bev Hillbillies was as insulting to Southern rural culture as old  blackface routines in movies seem to be to the modern Black community.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I don't know.    I saw it as sort of an answer to The Adams Family.  The grifters usually came out badly and the family maintained their dignity.

Integrity is what makes having sunday supper on the pool table dignified rather than mocking.


----------



## Mr. H.

Overtly scripted and heavily edited. 
No thanks.


----------



## strollingbones

redneck golf is fun......son and his friends play it all the time....

i wont let them play near the cars or the house......they take a can of kerosene....light it....and then hit it like a golf ball.....

i assure you they wont get rich on this golf


----------



## NYcarbineer

Anyone here ancient enough to remember when A & E, as well as the Discovery Channel, and TLC, the Learning Channel,

actually consisted primarily of relatively intelligent programming?


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> Judging by the previews it's a "reality" version of the old Jed Clampet "Beverly Hillbillies" . It's about a Louisiana family that made millions from a duck call/duck decoy business and ....here's the kicker...they enter society and have beards and southern accents and wear tuxedos with snake skin boots. That's it, just another ho-hum class exploitation and ridicule of Southern culture show. Anybody believe that the good-ole (rich) boys play golf with a shotgun? You can't blame the Robertson family. They are no doubt in it for the money but give me a break it's a comedy show at the expense of the good people of Louisiana.



Looks more interesting than watching the Kardashians


----------



## violet

whitehall said:


> Judging by the previews it's a "reality" version of the old Jed Clampet "Beverly Hillbillies" . It's about a Louisiana family that made millions from a duck call/duck decoy business and ....here's the kicker...they enter society and have beards and southern accents and wear tuxedos with snake skin boots. That's it, just another ho-hum class exploitation and ridicule of Southern culture show. Anybody believe that the good-ole (rich) boys play golf with a shotgun? You can't blame the Robertson family. They are no doubt in it for the money but give me a break it's a comedy show at the expense of the good people of Louisiana.



What I wanna know is why PC doesn't apply to BS like this. It's offensive so why are Southerners fair game and why would someone find this entertaining? If it were Blacks,Latino's, Muslim ect people would be screaming bigotry, yet trash the South and for some half assed reason that is supposed to be OK. I won't be watching.


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone here ancient enough to remember when A & E, as well as the Discovery Channel, and TLC, the Learning Channel,
> 
> actually consisted primarily of relatively intelligent programming?



The History Channel is up there too

Sold out to reality TV


----------



## theDoctorisIn

violet said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the previews it's a "reality" version of the old Jed Clampet "Beverly Hillbillies" . It's about a Louisiana family that made millions from a duck call/duck decoy business and ....here's the kicker...they enter society and have beards and southern accents and wear tuxedos with snake skin boots. That's it, just another ho-hum class exploitation and ridicule of Southern culture show. Anybody believe that the good-ole (rich) boys play golf with a shotgun? You can't blame the Robertson family. They are no doubt in it for the money but give me a break it's a comedy show at the expense of the good people of Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanna know is why PC doesn't apply to BS like this. It's offensive so why are Southerners fair game and why would someone find this entertaining? If it were Blacks,Latino's, Muslim ect people would be screaming bigotry, yet trash the South and for some half assed reason that is supposed to be OK. I won't be watching.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?

There have been plenty of "reality" shows about Blacks, Latinos, Muslims, etc.


----------

